
Opioid crisis: The letter that started it all - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40136881
======
DanBC
The original letter is pretty clear that it's talking about short term (acute)
pain in hospital settings.

It's surprising to see this being used to support long term use, for long term
(chronic) pain, outside hospital settings, but that's what the VA did with
their "pain is the 5th vital sign" campaign.

